# Who's the best looking guy on the forum?



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Who's the best looking guy on the forum?
Feel free to post your picture and there will be prize for the most attractive man on the site. (£10 paid into you pay pal account by me).
Get posting, and be brave. 

edited to say: Got to be at least 30 genuine members pics in order for there to be a payout. And recent pics please.

Cheers.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ha, you'll be lucky. The guys on here like to hide there faces!!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Got to be borderer in his pink knickers. go one humour him.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Ha, you'll be lucky. The guys on here like to hide there faces!!


I can but try babes. Maybe I should up the prize money?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Got to Have a Go At This


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

do you think they will send their real pictures in


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Got to be borderer in his pink knickers. go one humour him.


Hee hee. i saw those pics lol, funny. But I want this to be a thread for the handsome.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> I can but try babes. Maybe I should up the prize money?


I really hope you'll get the pictures out of them! 
x



3 red dogs said:


> Got to Have a Go At This
> View attachment 34106


Well done Red! Lovely piccie. x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Got to Have a Go At This
> View attachment 34106


thats not your real picture is it?????????


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Got to Have a Go At This
> View attachment 34106


Thank you! You are deffo in the running, very nice! Hope the rest are as brave as you.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> thats not your real picture is it?????????


THat is indeed my true self Archie.. not what you'd imagined??


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> THat is indeed my true self Archie.. not what you'd imagined??


lol, no i was only joking red i think i remember seeing one of you on here slightly worse for wear after a few too many


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> do you think they will send their real pictures in


Some may not. But I can only hope the majority are genuine like 3reddogs.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Some may not. But I can only hope the majority are genuine like 3reddogs.


lol so if we get a very good mel gibson look alike??????????????


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol, no i was only joking red i think i remember seeing one of you on here slightly worse for wear after a few too many


Yes i have to admit, on this perticular occasion, when the above photo was taken, i was in relapse, and was stone cold sober, but I'm alright again now! lmao


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> lol so if we get a very good mel gibson look alike??????????????


I was hoping for a Richard Armitage or Damien Lewis.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> I was hoping for a Richard Armitage or Damien Lewis.


oh i am showing my age now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Yes i have to admit, on this perticular occasion, when the above photo was taken, i was in relapse, and was stone cold sober, but I'm alright again now! lmao


lol, at least its easy remedied


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oh i am showing my age now


Richard Armitage is in Spooks BBC1 - Lucus
Damien Lewis was in Life ITV3 and The Forsyte saga


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Where are all the men? I have had only one entry.
Is this site mainly women?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Richard Armitage is in Spooks BBC1 - Lucus
> Damien Lewis was in Life ITV3 and The Forsyte saga


oh im sorry i dont watch either, my oh watches spooks


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>Lowers voice to deep tone. Sticks chest out, and pulls in stomach,............. What about my photo ladies, and yu all thought i was a woman pmsl..............i got paypal too loloolollol:thumbup1:


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> lol, no i was only joking red i think i remember seeing one of you on here slightly worse for wear after a few too many


a normal nite for him then


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> a normal nite for him then


lol i am not saying anything incriminating


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Just Agreee with her, i find it is the easiest way!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like 3reddogs is going to win the comp. Must be alot of ugly men on here, too scared to post their picture.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

give us a chance. i just got back from giving brad pit a few pointers. i'll see if my paypal account is still active. lol.:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> >>>>>>>>>>Lowers voice to deep tone. Sticks chest out, and pulls in stomach,............. What about my photo ladies, and yu all thought i was a woman pmsl..............i got paypal too loloolollol:thumbup1:


LOL! made me laugh so much!!! extremely sexy!! hehe!!!
xoxox


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

ive go a pic of someone on this forum................guess who!!!


sorry bordie!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> ive go a pic of someone on this forum................guess who!!!
> 
> sorry bordie!!!


*Fcuck me lmao that aint my bordie lmfao, whoever it is they about ready to drop triplets lmao    *


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i've now remembered where i parked the mini. lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

bullet said:


> i've now remembered where i parked the mini. lol


*lmao think the surgeons will have a game gettin out all in one peice lol, hope your insured lmao  *


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> ive go a pic of someone on this forum................guess who!!!
> 
> sorry bordie!!!


Don't reckon that's Bordie, reckon he ATE Bordie


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

bullet said:


> give us a chance. i just got back from giving brad pit a few pointers. i'll see if my paypal account is still active. lol.:


You seem fit. Can't tell from such a small avatar. Will keep comp open until 10pm tomorrow night. I have baited breath.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't feel so bad about my little football i'm carrying


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Don't reckon that's Bordie, reckon he ATE Bordie


Now thats a funny comment. :thumbup1: Why is everyone obsessed with this Bordie guy? Theres pics of him everywhere lol, and he is no hottie I will tell you.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

bullet said:


> I don't feel so bad about my little football i'm carrying


Have you got a pic you can post? You can always edit it later and take it off.


----------



## scottcamb (Nov 12, 2009)

Heres me, seeing as no1 else has put anymore up yet


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think ive got a good piccy on this laptop, but if you look at my blog.
bullet-chapmans.blogspot.com you should see the nearest i can get to a pose.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

scottcamb said:


> Heres me, seeing as no1 else has put anymore up yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

scottcamb said:


> Heres me, seeing as no1 else has put anymore up yet


WOOP WOOP

BIG UP THE FELLOW CAMBRIDGIAN :thumbup1:


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

bullet said:


> I don't think ive got a good piccy on this laptop, but if you look at my blog.
> bullet-chapmans.blogspot.com you should see the nearest i can get to a pose.


Why are we waiting, oh why are we waiting? hee hee


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> WOOP WOOP
> 
> BIG UP THE FELLOW CAMBRIDGIAN :thumbup1:


Do you think I should put up a poll or judge it myself?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Do you think I should put up a poll or judge it myself?


Your thread i say you get the honour of being judge and jury too :thumbup1:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Do you think I should put up a poll or judge it myself?


Would you mind re phraseing that comment please!! pmsl!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Would you mind re phraseing that comment please!! pmsl!


Ooooppsss...Ha, you lot have dirty minds on here from what I can tell? I will do whatever, whenever with a *POLE* pmsl


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Would you mind re phraseing that comment please!! pmsl!


Hi Red hows you tonight. I was thinking that comment needs re phraseing to. Greaat minds think alike Red.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your pics Scottcamb. You are a *stiff *contendor thats for sure.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ok, here goes. i'm the one on the right.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

bullet said:


> Ok, here goes. i'm the one on the right.


Thank you Bullet. You look great!

So I have 3 handsome men so far.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Thanks for all your pics Scottcamb. You are a *stiff *contendor thats for sure.


Reckon you need a cold shower and a tub of Ben and Jerrys Mrs


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Reckon you need a cold shower and a tub of Ben and Jerrys Mrs


I think I do lol. Even better if any of them are single. Now that would be even better. Hee hee :thumbup1:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I think it's mainly women on here.

:biggrin:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I think it's mainly women on here.
> 
> :biggrin:


Go On give the girls a thrill, Get out your Speedos Hutch (just for meeeee pwetty pweeeese)


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Go On give the girls a thrill, Get out your Speedos Hutch (just for meeeee pwetty pweeeese)


just dont forget to putthem on!!!!!!!!......whoopsie:thumbup1:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Go On give the girls a thrill, Get out your Speedos Hutch (just for meeeee pwetty pweeeese)


I don't have them anymore.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> just dont forget to putthem on!!!!!!!!......whoopsie:thumbup1:


I like your thinking :thumbup1:

SB&S photo gets my vote (sorry guys you are gonna have to go some to beat that )


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

last time i wore speedo's i was laying on the beach and the life guard asked me to move as i was stopping the tide comming in.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Faces must be included in pics sorry. But nice bum sb&s, photoshop is great. Lol

So far only 3 entries: 

3reddogs
scottcamb
bullet

Any other stud muffins out there hiding?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Come on Hutch, you know you want to


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

found this picture on another thread of hutchie boy!!!!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> found this picture on another thread of hutchie boy!!!!


Nah nowhere near hairy enough  LOL


----------



## scottcamb (Nov 12, 2009)

So when do we find out whos won :thumbup1:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Faces must be included in pics sorry. But nice bum sb&s, photoshop is great. Lol
> 
> So far only 3 entries:
> 
> ...


Well I'm in double jeopardy now with a face like and ar5e


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

scottcamb said:


> So when do we find out whos won :thumbup1:


Tommorrow at 10pm! :


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> Nah nowhere near hairy enough  LOL


Flattery will get you nowhere my dear.



RAINYBOW said:


> Come on Hutch, you know you want to


There are pics on my pofile. Look at the time!! I don't want to be responsible for the nightmare people will have of me in my holiday getup.

Someone else has them anyway. Ask them.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

as there is only 3 contenders maybe you could add members partners or sons????


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I've got other piccy's but they are for after the watershed.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Tommorrow at 10pm! :


There's ages yet.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> as there is only 3 contenders maybe you could add members partners or sons????


I was thinking that, Archie. But that would just swamp the thread, everybody would post. Think its fairer this way. Thank you though.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Flattery will get you nowhere my dear.
> 
> There are pics on my pofile. Look at the time!! I don't want to be responsible for the nightmare people will have of me in my holiday getup.
> 
> Someone else has them anyway. Ask them.


She is AWOL at the moment. :frown2: or i would have done already


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> I was thinking that, Archie. But that would just swamp the thread, everybody would post. Think its fairer this way. Thank you though.


thats ok just thought someone could post one picture only


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

bullet said:


> I've got other piccy's but they are for after the watershed.


Don't know if I can stay up that late.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> thats ok just thought someone could post one picture only


Who? You? lol


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Who? You? lol


no not me lol i dont think my sons or husband would appreciate their ugly mugs all over the internet but i am sure some would love to show them off


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey boys, just to encourage you to post. I am a dead ringer for Caprice  
Truth, hand on heart.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Hey boys, just to encourage you to post. I am a dead ringer for Caprice
> Truth, hand on heart.


now that should get them showing


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Do I win if I have a picture of both my botty and my face in the same shot?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> She is AWOL at the moment. :frown2: or i would have done already


Oh thank god. Pheeeew!!!


----------



## scottcamb (Nov 12, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Hey boys, just to encourage you to post. I am a dead ringer for Caprice
> Truth, hand on heart.


caprice is really nice


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Do I win if I have a picture of both my botty and my face in the same shot?


Oh, go for it. Should be interesting! lol x  Are you double jointed?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Oh, go for it. Should be interesting! lol x  Are you double jointed?


lol..........................


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

scottcamb said:


> caprice aint that nice really  to skinny


Lol, guess whos not winning my comp now. I promise I won't hold it against you.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

well if we're going for the party tricks then, put your shades on cos apparently i can make the sun shine out of my a**e. lol


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Awww what a cutie you were Hutch. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

and such a big ball for a little boy!!!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, if I am gonna ask others to do it, gotta do it myself! 

(Gone, now)

Be nice.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

My heads at a funny angle, I look strange. Hee hee :mad2:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

you need to work on your photoshop skills!!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Awww what a cutie you were Hutch. :thumbup1:


It all went sadly wrong after that.


----------



## Puma (Nov 17, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> My heads at a funny angle, I look strange. Hee hee :mad2:


Note up with that, you look OK to me, pretty lass i'd say.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> you need to work on your photoshop skills!!!


Now thats mean.  That was pretty brave of me. Not photoshopped at all.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Great pic. I used to be that hansome. Now my hairs migrated for the winter.


----------



## Puma (Nov 17, 2009)

bullet said:


> Great pic. I used to be that hansome. Now my hairs migrated for the winter.


You could always buy a rug.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Puma said:


> Note up with that, you look OK to me, pretty lass i'd say.


Thank you.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Now thats mean.  That was pretty brave of me. Not photoshopped at all.


sorry it just looked kind of fake,i thought you were messing,i think it was the head angle!!i thought youd stuck a head on a pic of your body..sorry no offence meant


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> sorry it just looked kind of fake,i thought you were messing,i think it was the head angle!!i thought youd stuck a head on a pic of your body..sorry no offence meant


Lol, your forgiven. Its a pic I took with my mobile phone, its hard to get the angle right and pose.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I think i'll just put up with the cold ears. I also tried photo shopping but there wasn't enough computing power on the machine to make all the changes.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Woah, this is going to be the quickest £10 ive ever earnt


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

bullet said:


> I think i'll just put up with the cold ears. I also tried photo shopping but there wasn't enough computing power on the machine to make all the changes.


aw buy a hat with ear flaps:thumbup1: but please never resort to the comb-over this is so very wrong...........


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Woah, this is going to be the quickest £10 ive ever earnt


Okay, lets see.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> 1 picture.
> 1 face.
> 1 ar5e.
> 
> I am on the left.


Somthing tells me you need to do better than that boi


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> 1 picture.
> 1 face.
> 1 ar5e.
> 
> I am on the left.


Thanks for sharing. Nice *man thong *you have there. Cute.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

comb!......comb?..........comb?...........no you got me there. Whats one of them then?:confused5:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Okay, lets see.


Click on my profile my pic is on there ! Shame you cant see the guns tho


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Somthing tells me you need to do better than that boi


Do better for what?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Gok wan personally said i wouldn't look good naked. lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Do better for what?


to win this £10 prize


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, Captain I have had a look,very nice 

Thanks for the banter boys, off to bed now. Hopefully some more brave stud muffins tomorrow. Remember you can always delete the pic off thread afterwards.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> to win this £10 prize


I am alright for cash thanks.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Okay, Captain I have had a look,very nice
> 
> Thanks for the banter boys, off to bed now. Hopefully some more brave stud muffins tomorrow. Remember you can always delete the pic off thread afterwards.


aww thanks, im sure your stunning yourself.

Haha, i love the banter, im only messing around with people though, hope people realise, im not nasty


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> I am alright for cash thanks.


Looks like the tenner is coming my wayyyyy then


----------



## scottcamb (Nov 12, 2009)

i thought you had to actually post a pic up tho???:mad2:


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

scottcamb said:


> i thought you had to actually post a pic up tho???:mad2:


You do mate and I think that from that you're winning so far as you have abided by the said rules. Well done chief!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I thought the rules was who was the best looking not who has the best looking glasses


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I thought the rules was who was the best looking not who has the best looking glasses


Apparently they are the rules and a posted picture was the rules and since only three people have posted them. You are not one of those three so no tenner coming your way as it stands.



heavenlygirl said:


> Who's the best looking guy on the forum?
> Feel free to post your picture and there will be prize for the most attractive man on the site. (£10 paid into you pay pal account by me).
> Get posting, and be brave.


Now anyone could say they were the best anything without any proof so if you want to be the King of the Hen House you're gonna have to prove your the biggest cock. Rules are rules my friend.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Apparently they are the rules and a posted picture was the rules and since only three people have posted them. You are not one of those three so no tenner coming your way as it stands.
> 
> Now anyone could say they were the best anything without any proof so if you want to be the King of the Hen House you're gonna have to prove your the biggest cock. Rules are rules my friend.


I have mate, click on my profile and you will see me. Beware tho, im that good looking you might turn gay, but pls resist as i am most certainly not !

As for the latter comment mate, how do you measure in mate ?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I have mate, click on my profile and you will see me. Beware tho, im that good looking you might turn gay, but pls resist as i am most certainly not !
> 
> As for the latter comment mate, how do you measure in mate ?


I'll pass if you dont mind but thanks for the invite. I don't think I could take the devinity of it all from your description.

Me? Depends. Feet and inches if I am dealing with my dad or uncles but anyone else I use metric.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay, fairs fair. The entries have got to post their pic on the thread to win the tenner! Its not fair otherwise. And I am all about being fair! And its got to be a recent pic.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I thought the rules was who was the best looking not who has the best looking glasses


Now, thats not nice. At least Scott posted proper pics, and on the thread! Very sporting of him.
Feel free to post Captain, but be nice about other members posting pics, no insults please.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Now, thats not nice. At least Scott posted proper pics, and on the thread! Very sporting of him.
> Feel free to post Captain, but be nice about other members posting pics, no insults please.


Haha, sorry. I was joking anyways, it was some freindly banter. I hope it didnt come across wrong.

I think me scott and that other guys backside looks nicer than some of our women posters anways, unless you wanna prove me wrong by posting in the new thread


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Haha, sorry. I was joking anyways, it was some freindly banter. I hope it didnt come across wrong.
> 
> I think me scott and that other guys backside looks nicer than some of our women posters anways, unless you wanna prove me wrong by posting in the new thread


Good point you make Captain  Maybe you could start a thread for the women?
My picture was there briefly, but took it down due to another posters comment. So, its always nice to be nice, and not insult members brave enough to post.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Good point you make Captain  Maybe you could start a thread for the women?
> My picture was there briefly, but took it down due to another posters comment. So, its always nice to be nice, and not insult members brave enough to post.


Check out my new thread and post away Missy


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I will post my real pics if knew how, one of ma dancing one of me n ma guns in a vest or somthing


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

are you going to run a similar contest at Christmas for the Father Christmas look alike


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Yogi I like the Santa look I married one, so you'd be a winner in my books....Jill


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Yogi B said:


> are you going to run a similar contest at Christmas for the Father Christmas look alike


That made me laugh out loud this morning. Thank you 
Will pop the children round for a visit about mid december if thats ok


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

borderer said:


> ok there ya go


WOWEEE girls. take a look at this.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

The only one of me on my work pc, without raiding Fb for you to laugh at...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Dingle said:


> The only one of me on my work pc, without raiding Fb for you to laugh at...


bet we get some stick now mate


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

My OH said 

"im not going to take part in this compertition, as it wouldnt be fair on any other member coz i would win"


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

borderer said:


> bet we get some stick now mate


haha... yeah it's all good fun...


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

vickie1985 said:


> My OH said
> 
> "im not going to take part in this compertition, as it wouldnt be fair on any other member coz i would win"


He's not The Captian is he?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> He's not The Captian is he?


whats a captian


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> He's not The Captian is he?


lol no, hes not even a member, but he read the thread and it made him laugh.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> ok there ya go


A good contender there me finks lololo


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> A good contender there me finks lololo


had ta do it they all thought i was a big fatty bum bum:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

lionhead-lover said:


> LOL! made me laugh so much!!! extremely sexy!! hehe!!!
> xoxox


I reckon I should be in the running too, i'm a looker in that piccy arent I.....pmsl:thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

borderer said:


> had ta do it they all thought i was a big fatty bum bum:thumbup1:


Well you got my vote anyways, pmsl


----------



## johnno (Nov 18, 2009)

This seems like a bit of fun. Here you go mate.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

johnno said:


> This seems like a bit of fun. Here you go mate.


Corrrrrr, whats your number, whats your address, and how long is the journey to get there lolololololl


----------



## johnno (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry seems my picture has turned out huge.Maybe comp can be for the biggest picture?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

johnno said:


> Sorry seems my picture has turned out huge.Maybe comp can be for the biggest picture?


PMSl......


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Here you go then. 

If by some chance I get voted can I nominate my justgiving site for the £10 in support of Epilepsy Action? I am doing a run in March for my firned who I lost earlier this year to epilepsy so they need it more than me.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Here you go then.
> 
> If by some chance I get voted can I nominate my justgiving site for the £10 in support of Epilepsy Action? I am doing a run in March for my firned who I lost earlier this year to epilepsy so they need it more than me.


Awww what a nice suggestion, xx:thumbup1:


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there! It seems we have a few more entries, which is fab. 

Ok let me know if I have missed anyone who has posted a pic.

3reddogs
bullet
scottcamb
dingle
borderer
johnno
hutch6

Right I said 30 entries before I pay out, but it looks like its never gonna get to that amount of entires. So keep posting guys please, I will pay out no matter who many enter. Wouldn't be fair on the brave handsome men who have had the guts to post if I didn't award the prize. Many many thanks.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Here you go then.
> 
> If by some chance I get voted can I nominate my justgiving site for the £10 in support of Epilepsy Action? I am doing a run in March for my firned who I lost earlier this year to epilepsy so they need it more than me.


What a nice guy you are, I will try and not let that sway my vote 

One word, Jedward  I was with you on that one.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Rainy?

Donations = Speedos.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

good pics guys......Jill


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Yogi B said:


> are you going to run a similar contest at Christmas for the Father Christmas look alike


*Im writing my letter as we type  hehexxxxxxxxxxx:thumbup1:*



borderer said:


> ok there ya go


*Well hello big boy  i like a man that knows how to handle his pistols lmao :thumbup1:*



Dingle said:


> The only one of me on my work pc, without raiding Fb for you to laugh at...


*Well what a gorgeous photo dingley  i like what i see hehexxxxxxxx*



johnno said:


> This seems like a bit of fun. Here you go mate.


*Wish there was a smily doin a wolf whistle hehe not as good as my capn jack sparra tho  lmao xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't know who to vote for, so much choice


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> He's not The Captian is he?


Hutch knows im going to win, as hes obessed with me


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

The boys are back in town, now where were we?:thumbup1:


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Yogi I like the Santa look I married one, so you'd be a winner in my books....Jill


Much thanks, at least you know how good men like us really are....


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

RAINYBOW said:


> That made me laugh out loud this morning. Thank you
> Will pop the children round for a visit about mid december if thats ok


No worries, I will be there in time....


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> *Never knew we had so many nice looking guys on here  :drool::drool::drool::drool:*


*Oh sigh*
I wasn't included in the ' nice looking guy quote from FS
Goes back to the rock i was born under and sulks!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

I'd just like to thank everyone who voted for me, i'd also like to thank my mum for bringing me into the world, also oxfam for my wardrobe collection and Gok Wan who never answered my requests for help. Oh! sorry, i thought the comp had finnished and votes counted. Ah well! i can only dream.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> *Oh sigh*
> I wasn't included in the ' nice looking guy quote from FS
> Goes back to the rock i was born under and sulks!


me to red never got quote from FS


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> *Oh sigh*
> I wasn't included in the ' nice looking guy quote from FS
> Goes back to the rock i was born under and sulks!


Equally handsome as the other guy but I thought you were supposed to simper a bit in a beauty comp, not scowl?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Rainy?
> 
> Donations = Speedos.


Hutch you always get my vote speedos or no speedos MWAH xx 

(pm me nearer the time about the run though seriously, will sponsor you xx )


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

is nobody else wonderin why johnno is naked,eyes closed with a big grin on his face


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> is nobody else wonderin why johnno is naked,eyes closed with a big grin on his face


PMSL   

Reckon he has been checking out the lovelies on the girls thread :thumbup1:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> is nobody else wonderin why johnno is naked,eyes closed with a big grin on his face


Yes, but it's before the watershed.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

bullet said:


> I'd just like to thank everyone who voted for me, i'd also like to thank my mum for bringing me into the world, also oxfam for my wardrobe collection and Gok Wan who never answered my requests for help. Oh! sorry, i thought the comp had finnished and votes counted. Ah well! i can only dream.


:lol: Preparing your victory speech already?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> is nobody else wonderin why johnno is naked,eyes closed with a big grin on his face


Who's NAKED???????????????? what have I missed.???????


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

No, i'm not that modest. i couldnt even win at hook the duck let alone a glamour comp.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Cant believe i missed yours either Bordie
> Slapped wrists for me.
> Is that really you?


I've already asked him that and he assures me it is


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

This comp will close at 10pm, any other lovely looking men who want to enter? £10 paid into a pay pal account, or if you haven't got pay pal, I could buy you a £10 top up for your phone and send you the code via pm. 

Come on theres got to be more fit men. Will announce winner at 10.15pm and cough up.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! I've just caught up  so glad i did :001_wub:


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> I do take pride from my ugliness...


Thank you Pleccy, very cool of you to post and your a cutie.

Was hoping for more enties................................


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Wow! I've just caught up  so glad i did :001_wub:


I have a favourite too, but not saying just yet. I will hold my judgement until all the entries are in. Fairs fair.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> and your a cutie.


Gulp... :scared:


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Gulp... :scared:


Sorry men don't like being called cuties do they? It was meant as a compliement honest. You are very Dean Cain (Superman).


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> You are very Dean Cain (Superman).


That's even scarier...  :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> I do take pride from my ugliness...


Luke i am old enough to be your Mum but i am going to come kidnap you in your sleep and make you marry my niece  You ARE a Cutie


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Luke i am old enough to be your Mum but i am going to come kidnap you in your sleep and make you marry my niece  You ARE a Cutie


Uuuhhh, OK... :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just in time, here's a couple more. Thats about all i can muster.


----------



## scottcamb (Nov 12, 2009)

a few more to jog ya memories


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG Scott that clown pic just scared me. I am terrified of them  i won't sleep tonight now 

Bullet...........now if that had been Magners in your pint glass....


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL. I love it, the chaps are getting competitive now 

Good Pics Guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone want to see me? 










(Mods, pease delete if viewers find it offensive )

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There are far too many good looking men on here 

You'll all have us girls fighting over you soon :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

LMAO!! MR BEAN ROCKS!! 

there are some very good looking men well done lads.xx


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Daynna said:


> LMAO!! MR BEAN ROCKS!!
> 
> there are some very good looking men well done lads.xx


Haha I have no idea why I have that picture. I knew it would come in handy one day 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i know i wont get it in the looks dept, but i would just like to say that with the £10 i would try to bring world peace, equality for all, and end starvation throughout the 3rd world countries. I also love my family,chidren, and all animals. Free hugs would also be available on the NHS. :aureola: :thumbup1:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

bullet said:


> i know i wont get it in the looks dept, but i would just like to say that with the £10 i would try to bring world peace, equality for all, and end starvation throughout the 3rd world countries. I also love my family,chidren, and all animals. Free hugs would also be available on the NHS. :aureola: :thumbup1:


You keep that up and you'll probably win :thumbup1:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i was hoping. lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Wire me the £10, and you'll receive a free sandwich toaster!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

for the £10 i'll come and plug it in


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> for the £10 i'll come and plug it in


Forget that, I'll make the sandwich... :lol:


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i'll sing a bit of michael buble while making it. (thats buggered it)


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

bullet said:


> i'll sing a bit of michael buble while making it. (thats buggered it)


if it can be the song Home then its a deal  
:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> i'll sing a bit of michael buble while making it. (thats buggered it)


Hmmm, I'd better start thinking...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

mind you i have a job talking and making a sarnie let alone sing.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

10mins to go so a few more then.

At work.










On my stone (Bruce's Stone - my dad calls me bruce)










"Hello Sailor!"










Stay still Dillon will ya?!?!?!










One with the niece, that should go in my favour surely.










There ain't no party like a Hutch6 party!!!!










And I am such a loving son to my parents:



















Setting off for a wander in the wilds.










And a little Brucey Bonus for you all!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hutch your gorgeous!! 

I love the pic of you in the flat cap!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> Hutch your gorgeous!!
> 
> I love the pic of you in the flat cap!!


I am blushing now. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

All fab pic's and its great to see so many men


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

The lines are now closed. if you try voting now it wont be counted but you will still be charged.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> I am blushing now. Thank you for your kind words.


No problem............well deserved!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

bullet said:


> The lines are now closed. if you try voting now it wont be counted but you will still be charged.


LOL!!!!!! How do we vote??


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I may need to phone a friend


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

put your hands up and i'll count...........1,2,3.......


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

bullet said:


> put your hands up and i'll count...........1,2,3.......


4 Bullet. 4 comes after three. Took me ages to get the hang of it too.


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i normally fall asleep by then


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

OK ITS CLOSED! Give me time to review the new entries (just logged back in)and will be back in 10-15 mins to declare the winner! I feel bad wish I was loaded and could give you all a tenner x x x x x x x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> OK ITS CLOSED! Give me time to review the new entries (just logged back in)and will be back in 10-15 mins to declare the winner! I feel bad wish I was loaded and could give you all a tenner x x x x x x x


Oooh can't wait!! xx


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

it's a bit like eurovision...........Bullet, nil point


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Its ended up a long thread just to check I haven't missed any entries. Are these all the entries? Someone shout if I have missed someone please

3reddogs
bullet
scottcamb
dingle
borderer
johnno
hutch6
Pleccy


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

15 minutes is up. Who's the winner?


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

This isn't easy...................I think you are all very good looking.............I feel bad I have to pick just one..................Give me a few more mins, its a close run thing, keep changing my mind between 2


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Its ended up a long thread just to check I haven't missed any entries. Are these all the entries? Someone shout if I have missed someone please
> 
> 3reddogs
> bullet
> ...


Nope thats all........


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Put it in a poll if you are struggling.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Do You Need To Phone a Friend hun?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

oh! the tension


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

*** pours another Voddie****


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> *** pours another Voddie****


Pour me one will you?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> *** pours another Voddie****


Hows you Red.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

\_/\_/ have a couple, its getting all to much!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> *** pours another Voddie****


Blanc Vino for me my friend!! Lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> \_/\_/ have a couple, its getting all to much!


Thanks, I need it...


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> \_/\_/ have a couple, its getting all to much!


May need to phone several friends soon...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

iv'e bitten all me finger nails back to the quicks:shocked:


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

bullet said:


> iv'e bitten all me finger nails back to the quicks:shocked:


I've bitten my tongue off...


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

its ok i found some more.................Bobbies


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay I am gonna give out two prizes, cos it was very close-

*Johnno *wins on just looks so congrates pm me to arrange £10 payment

And *Hutch6* wins on looks and the good cause, so I will donate to the Epilepsy charity if you pm me the details.

But I need to give credit to-

*3reddogs* what a guy posted first and very brave. Love pics of men with their pets very sexy, tall, dark, handsome, love guys in leather jackets. You wife is a very lucky woman.

*Bullet* you are also a very good looking man, hunky-so don't put yourself down. Had a few messages from the ladies about you. And you have a great sense of humour. Your wife is also very lucky. ps. hope your sons cat came home.

*Scottcamb* you look a very well groomed man, great smille and good looking, and a good sport for posting a few pics of yourself.

*dingle* also a hot hunky looking man looks like you and Borderer com as a team. A good sport. Do you work out?

*Borderer* your pics cracked me up for the right reasons. The gun holder as a sexy piece of bondage s&m gear, against the back drop of flowery wallpaper had my sides splitting. Thank you.

*Pleccy* if only I was 10 years younger, you are such a cutie. And Dean Cain is a fitty in my books. Getting running cos I think theres going to be alot of pm's coming your way form lots of lovely girls wanting your number.

Well done boys!
And thank you all for joining in the thread!
Feel free to delete your pics for internet safety reasons.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

First of all congrats to Johno and congrats to me for not winning! 

Red, can I have another stiff drink? Pretty please?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

CONGRATS everyone its been a pleasure having such a gool laugh. All the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Okay I am gonna give out two prizes, cos it was very close-
> 
> *Johnno *wins on just looks so congrates pm me to arrange £10 payment
> 
> ...


Good choice. But my list differs slightly


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> First of all congrats to Johno and congrats to me for not winning!


Aye. Congratulations Johnno on a great set of genes.

Gotta love them sympathy votes, ha ha ha ha. Truly grateful for the donation though heavenlygirl it will be going to a great cause in memory of a true legend of my lifetime.

Good laughs were had, will be had and thanks for starting one of the funniest threads I have seen for a while and bringing the best out of everyone.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Well Done Guys!
Was a great thread, enjoyed the giggle!
I wonder what the next one will be!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Good choice. But my list differs slightly


pm me your list. Hope I didn't get it wrong????
That wasn't easy, I felt rotten having to choose. Wouldn't have felt so rotten and personal if there had been more entries.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Well Done Guys!
> Was a great thread, enjoyed the giggle!
> I wonder what the next one will be!


I might surprise you with a thread Red.


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Well Done Guys!
> Was a great thread, enjoyed the giggle!
> I wonder what the next one will be!


Best looking forum hermaphrodite is about the only option left Red.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Special mention to Aki-chan and her Mr bean pic!!! The funniest pic I have seen in ages.
And Yogi, wow you really do look like father christmas. Such a friendly jolly looking man. You could make yourself a good living as a lookalike.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Special mention to Aki-chan and her Mr bean pic!!! The funniest pic I have seen in ages.
> And Yogi, wow you really do look like father christmas. Such a friendly jolly looking man. You could make yourself a good living as a lookalike.


 What do you mean Mr Bean pic? That was all me, baby 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

hutch6 said:


> Best looking forum hermaphrodite is about the only option left Red.


I don't find any sweeteners good looking... regardless of the brand.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Elmo the Bear said:


> I don't find any sweeteners good looking... regardless of the brand.


I don't get that!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

hutch6 said:


> Aye. Congratulations Johnno on a great set of genes.
> 
> Gotta love them sympathy votes, ha ha ha ha. Truly grateful for the donation though heavenlygirl it will be going to a great cause in memory of a true legend of my lifetime.
> 
> Good laughs were had, will be had and thanks for starting one of the funniest threads I have seen for a while and bringing the best out of everyone.


Hey, it was joint 1st really! With an extra prize. Don't be so modest.


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> Well Done Guys!
> Was a great thread, enjoyed the giggle!
> I wonder what the next one will be!


And thank you, to you for supporting my thread by posting your pic first. I you hadn't done it first, I may have ended up with no entries. And your banter is great.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

I reckon its a fix, YOGI should of won !


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I don't get that!


sorry... mis-read again... thought they said Hermesetas


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I reckon its a fix, YOGI should of won !


Yip, I think if Yogi had posted his pic and entered, he would have been the very festive first place winner!

Captain you ended up not posting your pic???????????????????????


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> sorry... mis-read again... thought they said Hermesetas


I got it!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> What do you mean Mr Bean pic? That was all me, baby
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Well if thats a picture of you love, you have problems in the downstairs area lol. Or maybe not! x x x x x


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Well if thats a picture of you love, you have problems in the downstairs area lol. Or maybe not! x x x x x


It just gets a bit excitable is all 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Yip, I think if Yogi had posted his pic and entered, he would have been the very festive first place winner!
> 
> Captain you ended up not posting your pic???????????????????????


You know what, thats caus i dont actually know how :S

I should of tryed to work it out though , if you click on my name you can see me busting out the dance moves though haha


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> It just gets a bit excitable is all
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


It certainly does. Hee hee.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> I got it!


Sorry  the Vino has hit my head  Lol!!



Captain.Charisma said:


> You know what, thats caus i dont actually know how :S
> 
> I should of tryed to work it out though , if you click on my name you can see me busting out the dance moves though haha


Come on CC!! If you have the pic on the laptop then go to manage attachments and add the darn pic!!


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Was sitting waiting around for one of my winners to log on! Seems Johnno is a no show, sent pm earlier no reply. 
Oh, well night night all. And thanks again for all the fun, giggles and pictures of handsome guys.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Was sitting waiting around for one of my winners to log on! Seems Johnno is a no show, sent pm earlier no reply.
> Oh, well night night all. And thanks again for all the fun, giggles and pictures of handsome guys.


Night Night xx


----------



## heavenlygirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Night Night xx


Night night sweet xx xx You never did send me your choices of guys on this thread  Don't hold your breath for CC to announce a winner on his thread anytime soon, hes milking it lol as he openly admits.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

heavenlygirl said:


> Night night sweet xx xx You never did send me your choices of guys on this thread  Don't hold your breath for CC to announce a winner on his thread anytime soon, hes milking it lol as he openly admits.


Haha, I made my thread as a joke. It has a light-hearted feel to it, i doubt if i picked a winner they would go on date with me anyways


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Haha, I made my thread as a joke. It has a light-hearted feel to it, i doubt if i picked a winner they would go on date with me anyways


No your milking it!! Heavenly picked a winner!!

Hun..........the choice is to deep...he can't! Lol!! 
xx

I know my winner on your thread CC................


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> No your milking it!! Heavenly picked a winner!!
> 
> Hun..........the choice is to deep...he can't! Lol!!
> xx
> ...


Whos that then ?

seemingly as you ruled yourself out of the running


----------



## johnno (Nov 18, 2009)

Wot the f*ck i bloody won 
Thanks ladies and gents. pm on its way to heavenlygirl to collect me winnings.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Just caught up with this thread. Well done Johnno :thumbup1:

Cheers guys for the injection of "male" humour and banter into the forum made me laugh out loud.

I agree Mr Bean was the one for me, hilarious 

Well done Heavenly, great thread


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

heavenlygirl said:


> Yip, I think if Yogi had posted his pic and entered, he would have been the very festive first place winner!
> 
> Captain you ended up not posting your pic???????????????????????


sorry, I did not totally understand the rules I guess. My pic is my avatar so I thought it was already on there. I thought someone had noted something to the effect that this was regarding the men not showing themselves on here but as my avatar does I was confused...Oh well..maybe next year..


----------



## Yogi B (Dec 24, 2008)

Captain.Charisma said:


> I reckon its a fix, YOGI should of won !


thanks Cap, but being I am one of the old guys and most of the men here are young as well as the female membes I think that the women folk were looking more for a stud type which those days are far behind me.....
couple of pics of me some years back...
you can see the toll taken on me raising on the fur kids.....


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

IvanLowinski said:


> Ivans one for the lady


are you a naturist ivan?


----------



## IvanLowinski (Nov 16, 2009)

it was bit of fun


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

IvanLowinski said:


> Ivans one for the lady


OH MY WORD lol


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

IvanLowinski said:


> Ivans one for the lady


it looks like ya photo for ya gay advert  in throb


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

where can you buy those novelty bike racks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

IvanLowinski said:


> Ivans one for the lady


It seems every thread I go on is resplendent with Ivan's posterior


----------

